# early morning red



## trev0987 (Mar 15, 2010)

got this early morning red talin in 7 inches or so over in the east side of the river titusville are. they had lockjaw on artificals so i threw a nice shrimp at him and FISH ON


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Great! I've been throwing shrimp at them and they run the other way!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats how its done. nice red


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that's a fatty for sure. 

The one thing I like about fishing with live shrimp over fly fishing is if you don't catch much you can eat the bait when you get home.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a nice one!


----------

